# Dubai Question + Angery missus!



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

I have had my colony around a year now and since space is getting scarce and i need to add some more egg crates i have noticed a few things;

firstly, this past week has been hell, pure and utter hell. The males has managed to find a way to escape the RUB. Don't as me how they have never EVER got out before and this week i and my missus have found around 16 so far. There is a heat mat inside with tape over the wire and has been this way since the start. The RUB is on top of my large computer desk and it has foldable lids (2 half lids that fold) i have always had just half a lid on, took the other off. So far i have found 2 at the base of my desk on there backs acting like wimps that they have fallen and look like there about to die the same morning i walked into the living room to find another roach scaling our sofa arm aiming upwards to where my 4 year old was sitting. Then the same day i found another on its back with the smallest bit of dust on its wing acting like a wimp and moving really slow like he'd been there for days. Then last night me and the missus fell asleep on the sofa she woke at 3 am and went to bed to find a roach had climbed the sofa crawled under a blanket and was on her back; she freaked out on the stairs and nearly broke her neck. plus more !

Secondly; i was putting some food in at around 1-2:30AM and as they were all piling into those take away container type things i notcied two males attached at the back ends dragging each other. Now in the amount of time iv had them i have never seen two males do this; it made no sense to me, the one that won dragged it a good half a foot and if he let go the weaker roach was facing the right way to run straight back to the food ( there was loads of food scattered around in 3 tubs )

needless to say she wants them gone. Making a custom lid is a no go really as i'm not that "equiped" to do so. Just stuck on how they can climb up a smooth box for the first time in a year all happening in a few days. My conclusion? i have two

1 dust (?)
2 one male found a way and now the others have seen him do it and are now ruining my life because iv fed his 80th generation to my hobby


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I don't know how they are doing it but you best pray a pregnant female hasn't escaped :gasp:


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

honestly, its only males that get out, never seen anything other than adult males acting absolutely pathetic caught upside down with like a hair over them, or a speck of dust or generally on their backs stuck like a tortoise.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I kept mine in a rub and had escapees (sold my colony as my guys went off them), luckily I found them not the misses, I think she would of made me get rid of the lizards- we moved out shortly after I found them. I feel sorry for the new residents. Ive never checked so much when packing making sure I had no hitch hikers.


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

As males get pretty old arent they able to flutter/fly a little? if there is say on a 6 inch between top of egg crate and top of rub then then can hop over, i'd suggest putting a netting over the rub and then close the half of lid.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Rogue665 said:


> As males get pretty old arent they able to flutter/fly a little? if there is say on a 6 inch between top of egg crate and top of rub then then can hop over, i'd suggest putting a netting over the rub and then close the half of lid.


Im going to guess the lid were closed... the two 'half lids' make a whole lid`?


----------



## WelshBeardie (Apr 23, 2013)

I accidentally put some juvenile hissers in my dubia colony a while back. Some of my new babies can climb the glass now. Assuming they've cross-countrybred but may also be just a coincidence. 
Incidentally, Vaseline around the top seems to help!!

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## WelshBeardie (Apr 23, 2013)

I meant cross-bred obviously :-D

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Chances are they're "fluttering" over the rim of the tub.. Put some fine mesh or netting over the top... That should stop it.. Or..... Are the sides of the tub clean?? If it's dirty they can climb the "dirt" 

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## ConnorTrussell (Apr 5, 2012)

Only males get out, the females and nymphs are far too heavy to have the moves to get out of a deep tub, put some double sided tape around the outdie of the tub and you'll find them stuck to it in the mornings


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

I think im going put some pond netting over the top and cut a door in the middle thats held "shut" with some mini clips. Really do no understand why this generation of males can do this, but that past 2 generations i have gone through have not. Getting more intelligent me reckons!


----------

